# amplia piel del toro



## Laos

Buenos días a todos

encontré esta expresión: _esta amplia piel de toro nuestra

_(la frase entera es ésta:
¡Qué aciago sino el mío! De todas las mujeres de las aldeas, pueblos y villas de esta amplia piel de toro nuestra fui a toparme contigo)

Me preguntaba si era una forma corriente para indicar España y si la utilizó primero algún escritor.

Muchas gracias y un buen día a todos
_

_


----------



## mariadd

Buenos días Laos. Como bien intuyes "amplia piel de toro" se puede usar como sinónimo de España. No es que sea una expresión muy común, pero se entiende perfectamente. 
Saludos


----------



## Xiroi

Yo opino que sí, es muy común, aunque no hablando entre amigos tomando unas cañas, sino más común en el lenguaje escrito y formal. En realidad se refiere a la Península Ibérica, que tiene forma de piel de toro extendida pero muchas veces se usa sólo para España. 

No teng ni idea si la creó algún escritor, es una descripción muy común, como lagarto para Cuba o bota para Italia.


----------



## Namarne

Yo me quedaré entre Mariadd y Xiroi, ni tanto ni tan poco.  Bueno, en realidad creo que es bastante oído, pero en los registros que comenta Xiroi. 
Solo quería aclarar (para Laos) que la expresión habitual es sin "amplia": "piel de toro"; después se añade el adjetivo que convenga.


----------



## xnavar

Hola,
De todas formas es una expresión un tanto folclórica y cañí, acorde con la concepción del toro como animal mítico y símbolo de "lo español" y la visión de la España de toros y pandereta.
Saludos


----------



## mithrellas

Si no recuerdo mal, cuando era pequeña había un programa en la tele cuya presentación era un toro de dibujos animados que se quitaba la piel como si fuera un mono de mecánico y la colgaba extendida de una cuerda de tender formando el perfil de España, haciendo una clara alegoría a ésta expresión (concordando con xnavar en que es algo folclórica). 
Soy incapaz de recordar qué programa era (quizá es porque lo que me llamaba la atención eran los dibujos). ¿Alguien se acuerda?


----------



## Polizón

Pues que bueno que hacen mención a esto, ya que no había escuchado la frase antes. 
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## Mangato

Concuerdo lo cañí. Para mí siempre fué una expresión floclórico-patriotera con tintes de color azul


----------



## Namarne

Yo no lo veo tan cañí.  Podría entrarse en la eterna discusión sobre la (abusiva) utilización de los símbolos. Para mí sería bastante más tendencioso lo del torito de Osborne, pero esta expresión no tanto. (A no ser que se lleve alguna intención, claro.) Yo creo que si un extranjero lee "la piel de toro" como sinónimo de España, no hace falta que vea demasiadas cosas raras, igual que si nosotros leemos el Hexágono referido a Francia.


----------



## Polizón

Salvo la consulta inicial y mi participación anterior, por lo visto no muchos latinoamericanos conocen lo de la "piel de toro". Lo de la bota (Italia) es lo más representativo en cuanto a formas de países se refiere, aunque lo del hexágono (Francia) también lo conocía. ¿Será que nuestros países no tienen forma de objetos, animales o plantas? Mmmm... no creo, Chile tiene una forma muy particular.
Creo que es simplemente que muy pocos han hecho esa asociación de ideas o -en todo caso- no se divulga mucho. 
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## Mangato

Yo de niño recuerdo referirse a Chile como el *sable *


----------



## Polizón

Mangato said:


> Yo de niño recuerdo referirse a Chile como el *sable *


 
Pues nunca lo había escuchado. Y eso que los tengo de vecinos.
¿No serán tus aficiones por la esgrima? ¿O usas florete?
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## Xiroi

Yo tampoco lo considero cañí. No es un invento de Osborne, es que la forma de la Península Ibérica es similar a la de una piel de toro (o vaca) entera extendida. Que el toro sea un animal muy presente en la cultura mediterránea desde tiempos inmemoriales no es tampoco nada cañí.

Es posible que se abuse de esa denominación en contextos más o menos cursis o patrioteros porque está claro que no es una expresión coloquial, pero eso no es cañí para mí. Sí lo serían las perogrulladas de los toreros y las folclóricas, por ejemplo. Lo que no pué zé, no pué zé y ademáh eh impozible.


----------



## bb008

Hola

Ya entendí sobre la piel del toro (España) que por cierto jamás la había escuchado, por supuesto lo de la bota (Italia) ya lo sabía, igual lo de lagarto para Cuba, pero lo de sable para Chile nunca.

Aparte, alguien puede explicar lo de "cañi" allí me pierdo. Gracias

Saludos.-
BB008.-


----------



## Polizón

bb008 said:


> Hola
> 
> Ya entendí sobre la piel del toro (España) que por cierto jamás la había escuchado, por supuesto lo de la bota (Italia) ya lo sabía, igual lo de lagarto para Cuba, pero lo de sable para Chile nunca.
> 
> Aparte, alguien puede explicar lo de "cañi" allí me pierdo. Gracias
> 
> Saludos.-
> BB008.-


 
Hola bb:
Extraído del DRAE:
*cañí.*
*1. *adj. De raza gitana. U. t. c. s. 

Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## bb008

Polizón said:


> Hola bb:
> Extraído del DRAE:
> *cañí.*
> *1. *adj. De raza gitana. U. t. c. s.
> 
> Saludos,
> Polizón


 

Gracias Polizón.-

PD: No lo busqué en el Diccionario por que pensé que era jerga, un argot.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Chile forma de sable?

Admito que puede haber alguna semejanza.
Pero como expresión primera vez que lo escucho.
Touché.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que esto lo decía Estrabon, en griego, circa el siglo I a.C.

Apartado "Geografía de Iberia":
”Iberia se parece a una piel de toro, tendida en sentido de su longitud de Occidente a Oriente, de modo que la parte delantera mire a Oriente y en sentido de su anchura del septentrión al Mediodía».

Ni patriotero, ni cañí, ni de ningún color, un poco más viejo.

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De todas las que han dicho solamente conocía la de bota para Italia.


----------



## xnavar

bb008 said:


> Gracias Polizón.-
> 
> PD: No lo busqué en el Diccionario por que pensé que era jerga, un argot.


 

*cañí *


adj. col. Típico, folclórico:
España cañí.
Cañí no sólo significa de raza gitana (la cita anterior es del diccionario de WordReference) sino que es también un concepto general de una determinada España, uno de cuyos símbolos podría ser el pasodoble "España cañí", de amplia difusión en determinados ambientes y épocas.
En las mismas épocas y ambientes, por cierto, en las que se hablaba profusamente de la "piel de toro" (¿alguien dice ahora que España es una piel de toro?), de los toros como "la fiesta nacional" porque, en aquel momento, España era una "Unidad de destino en lo Universal".
En fin, que Estrabón ya lo dijo, pero la apropiación política y la fijación de ese mito del español como toro bravo, valiente, noble y no sé cuántas cosas más es batante más reciente.
Saludos,


----------



## Mangato

Polizón said:


> Pues nunca lo había escuchado. Y eso que los tengo de vecinos.
> ¿No serán tus aficiones por la esgrima? ¿O usas florete?
> Saludos,
> Polizón


 
No, en la época escolar en que me contaron eso, solo llevaba las botas. El florete lo compré años más tarde en una chatarrería. Es posible que fuera un recurso del profesor de geografía para ayudarnos a memorizar. Entonces estudiábamos geografía en mapas mudos. El profe, bastante retórico,  decía:
_Chile un sable que pende de la cintura de América, desde El Perú._


----------



## Mangato

Pinairun said:


> Creo que esto lo decía Estrabon, en griego, circa el siglo I a.C.
> 
> Apartado "Geografía de Iberia":
> ”Iberia se parece a una piel de toro, tendida en sentido de su longitud de Occidente a Oriente, de modo que la parte delantera mire a Oriente y en sentido de su anchura del septentrión al Mediodía».
> 
> Ni patriotero, ni cañí, ni de ningún color, un poco más viejo.
> 
> Saludos


 

Obviamente Herodoto se refería a la Península Ibérica. Pero con posterioridad algunos pseudo poetas, se apropiaron de la expresión para adjudicársela a España en exclusiva y divulgarla profusamente en una época muy determinada. Y no eran preisamente colorados


----------



## Namarne

Mangato said:


> Y no eran preisamente colorados


A veces se sorprende uno de lo equivocado que puede llegar a estar. Jamás habría pensado que un humorista como el que dijo lo siguiente cojeaba por ese lado: 


> FORGES: "Perdemos una de las pocas personas coherentes que quedaban en la *piel de toro*." (A propósito del fallecimiento de otro humorista, Perich.)
> Fuente: _La Vanguardia_, 02/02/1995.


Creo que los ejemplos de utilización por parte de escritores y periodistas de todo color político serían inacabables. Que la expresión guste o no, es otra cosa. 
En el caso de mi ejemplo, la voluntad es claramente la de incluir a _todos _los españoles en un territorio común, a pesar de sus múltiples diferencias, o gracias a ellas. (Forges es madrileño y Perich era barcelonés.) Otras veces lleva el matiz de "esta tierra nuestra de sufrimiento compartido". No es nada extraño. 
Yo pienso que una persona que no conoce esta expresión y la encuentra en la prensa, no debería dejarse llevar por prejuicios.


----------



## Pinairun

Gracias, Namarne. 
Comparto plenamente tu idea.

Saludos


----------



## Mangato

Namarne said:


> A veces se sorprende uno de lo equivocado que puede llegar a estar. Jamás habría pensado que un humorista como el que dijo lo siguiente cojeaba por ese lado:
> Creo que los ejemplos de utilización por parte de escritores y periodistas de todo color político serían inacabables. Que la expersión guste o no, es otra cosa.
> En el caso de mi ejemplo, la voluntad es claramente la de incluir a _todos _los españoles en un territorio común, a pesar de sus múltiples diferencias, o gracias a ellas. (Forges es madrileño y Perich era barcelonés.) Otras veces lleva el matiz de "esta tierra nuestra de sufrimiento compartido". No es nada extraño.
> Yo pienso que una persona que no conoce esta expresión y la encuentra en la prensa, no debería dejarse llevar por prejuicios.


 

Será porque tuve la desgracia de educarme en una época en que tenía que comer piel de toro casi todos los días. Y estudiar _de*Formación del Espíritu Nacional*_*. *
Ya que se menciona  a Herodoto, a Portugal qué le dejamos ¿el Rabo?


----------



## Pinairun

Los españoles, muy acaparadores nosotros, tendemos a apropiarnos de Iberia como si toda ella fuera española. No sé cómo Portugal no nos ha dado más de un coscorrón.

Iberia, hasta donde yo sé, es la Península Ibérica, la misma que citaba Estrabón, el geógrafo griego. 

Yo también me eduqué o me educaron en esa época que tú dices, pero "crecí" y afortunadamente llegué a tiempo de seguir educándome, poder comparar y, al encontrar algo mejor, elegir.

Un saludo cordial


----------



## xnavar

Los españoles, muy acaparadores nosotros, tendemos a apropiarnos de Iberia como si toda ella fuera española. No sé cómo Portugal no nos ha dado más de un coscorrón.

Pues sí, no sé qué opinan los portugueses a propósito de la piel de toro ni cuán identificados se sienten con esa expresión. Ojalá alguno nos diera su opinión.

Yo también me eduqué o me educaron en esa época que tú dices, pero "crecí" y afortunadamente llegué a tiempo de seguir educándome, poder comparar y, al encontrar algo mejor, elegir.

"Crecer" es lo que, sin duda, nos permite examinar el pasado con la suficiente perspectiva para ser capaces de analizarlo. Eso no nos permitirá elegirlo, porque fue como fue, pero sí cuestionarlo y planear el futuro (este sí elegible, aunque sea parcialmente); para eso sirve conocer la historia.
Y la historia nos enseña que el poder se apropia de los símbolos, en mayor o menor medida en función inversa a la legitimidad del gobernante.
Saludos


----------



## Xiroi

El poder se apoderará de los símbolos, pero no borran su origen y el toro es un símbolo presente en la cultura mediterránea desde hace muchos siglos antes de que se inventara el negocio de la tauromaquia de estos tiempo. Que se use tal o cual símbolo de manera interesada no borra su pasado ni su presencia en las manifestaciones artisticas de esa cultura, desde las leyendas mitológicas hasta el toro herido del Guernica de Picasso, que al menos a mí no me parece que tenga nada que ver con lo cañí.


----------



## Laos

Muchísimas gracias a todos, 
ha sido muy interesante leer también la forma en la que cada uno percibe esta expresión.

Gracias y un buen día a todos


----------



## Argónida

Xiroi said:


> Sí lo serían las perogrulladas de los toreros y las folclóricas, por ejemplo. Lo que no pué zé, no pué zé y ademáh eh impozible.


 
La identificación de Andalucía y nuestra forma de hablar con lo folclórico también fue marca de la casa de una época que, desafortunadamente, permanece en el subconsciente de muchos en forma de tópico.

Un saludo.


----------



## chics

Mangato said:


> a Portugal qué le dejamos ¿el Rabo?


Portugal es la carita de la península Ibérica, el resto de la península es el pelo y Lisboa se sitúa en los pelillos de la nariz. 

¿A cúal de los dos _rabos_ te referías?


----------



## Xiroi

Argónida said:


> La identificación de Andalucía y nuestra forma de hablar con lo folclórico también fue marca de la casa de una época que, desafortunadamente, permanece en el subconsciente de muchos en forma de tópico.
> 
> Un saludo.


Sí, tienes razón. No digo que sea justo identificar lo andaluz con lo cañí ni defiendo esa idea, sólo me hago eco de que la percepción genérica de lo cañí se nutre de ciertos aspectos andaluces, por lo general no muy positivos. Torrente no es andaluz y también es muy cañí.


----------



## Salvatierra

Cañí es nuevo para mí, pero no veo en lo de la piel del toro nada cañí; más bien me parece una metáfora muy rica y bella.

Respecto a los contornos geográficos, al de México se le describe como "el cuerno de la abundancia" que hace alusión, al mismo tiempo, a la riqueza de nuestra tierra.

Saludos


----------



## bb008

Salvatierra said:


> Cañí es nuevo para mí, pero no veo en lo de la piel del toro nada cañí; más bien me parece una metáfora muy rica y bella.
> 
> Respecto a los contornos geográficos, al de México se le describe como "el cuerno de la abundancia" que hace alusión, al mismo tiempo, a la riqueza de nuestra tierra.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola

En Venezuela hasta donde sé no tenemos un nombre específico para el contorno geográfico, pero personalmente a mi me parece un elefante.
 
Saludos.-


----------



## medaly

Curiosamente, a mí la forma de la Argentina siempre me recordó la de un bife (bistec, chuleta) y pensándolo bien, dada la preponderancia de ese tipo de alimento en mi país, sería de lo más apropiado.


----------



## Mangato

chics said:


> Portugal es la carita de la península Ibérica, el resto de la península es el pelo y Lisboa se sitúa en los pelillos de la nariz.
> 
> ¿A cúal de los dos _rabos_ te referías?


 
Evidentemente ese que malpiensas lo ocupa Gibraltar


----------

